# Coho Salmon



## Lon (Aug 8, 2014)

I bought three pounds of fresh on sale Coho Salmon today for  $7.99 lb. I broiled a bit of it this evening for my dinner and had it with a nice summer salad and several glasses of wine. Oh boy, I do love Coho. it 's my favorite.


----------



## Steve (Aug 8, 2014)

I fish for Coho in Lake Huron and am very pleased to say they are almost the best..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2014)

I like Coho salmon too, and some others.  We usually oven broil ours and have it with Yukon gold potatoes, either sautéed in olive oil or boiled.


----------



## oldman (Aug 9, 2014)

Coho is outstanding, not to mention that it is also very good for a person's diet from a nutrition standpoint. Sockeye and Chinook are also good tasting.


----------

